# Hair in front of eyes protective?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been reading posts about people who want to cut the hair in front of the eyes so the wonderful, adorable eyes are really visible etc. I also wonder if the dog can see a little better without all that hair in from of his eyes.

BUT - these dogs are prone to cataracts. In humans, cataracts are more likely with over-exposure to the sun. In fact, we wear UV glasses and/or UV sunglasses in the wam weather to protect our eyes.

So, if we cut this hair, which I too want to do, are we making our dogs potentially more prone to developing cataracts since the hair may be a natural protection?

Louise


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly that would make sense that the hair covering the eyes protects them. You can always cut the hair and get your Hav a pair of Doggles!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard it said that the hair over the eyes was originally to protect their eyes against the hot tropical sun. For many of us that is not an issue. I'm sure the breeders will chime in but I don't think cataracts have anything to do with their being exposed to the sun. 

I know Bailey is much happier with his hair in a top knot. He can see the world better and I love seeing his sweet face . . . all of it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Louise, unless you live in a place as sunny as Cuba (and I do mean hot tropical sun), I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

